

Overwhelmed by the barrage of web services? - amrithk

Everyday, we see one or more new startups announcing the launch of one or more web services. I assume most of us take a look at the service but do not actively use it, at least at first.<p>I am interested in getting your opinions on the following points<p>a) Is the web/Internet space becoming too saturated?<p>b) If yes for a), how do you think new startups will be affected? Programs like YC?<p>c) What web services do you use regularly? What do you like about them?
======
thorax
It does depend what you mean by the overloaded "web services" term.

If you just mean in the sense of a generic API (restful or otherwise), then
for c) I'd include defensio, and then I use all the API from bug.gd and
featurelist.org (because we use them a lot internally)

I think widgets and the like will be using these a lot more often. Right now,
we tend to develop everything of ours as web API first and then grow them into
widgets, apps, Flash, ajax on top of that as needed.

Saturation is a harder question-- I can't say that I'm sad at all that more
companies/initiatives are opening-up APIs.

